# Rose Country FT



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any news yet???


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual is tough... that's all i know.

SM


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

3_7_9_10_11_12_13_15_16_17_19_21_22_23_24

Callbacks to Q land blind. Only about 6 of these didn't handle.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

13 dogs to the 3rd in the qual:

3,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,21,22,23,24


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All I know is 29 dogs are back in the Open, 2nd series....running test dog now for the next series.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

9 dogs back to the 4th in the qual:

9,10,12,15,16,17,21,23,24


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying results:

1) #12 Abby/Whorton
2) #17. Frito/Ausmus
3) #10 Crash/Miles
4) #15 Diesel/Dwyer

Rj. #24. Kidd/Kelly

Jams. #9, #21, #16


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats on the 3rd, Brandon. Getting a 3rd in the qual is like kissing your sister ... :lol:


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats Brandon!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Any open results so far? What series and callbacks?

Regards,

Linas


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't have numbers, but 20 are back in the Open....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 3rd series

2,5,7,8,10,13,18,22,24,25,29,31,33,36,37,38,39,40,44,49

20 dogs


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Jim and Sissy Ausmus for their second place in the Qual with Frito. QAA, not bad Frito.


----------



## Travis Wright (Mar 3, 2003)

Way to go Brandon and Crash!!! Good job buddy!!!

Travis


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone know the open callback's?? Thanks


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur call backs

2,7,8,25,31,36,37


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Go Holland


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Holland, Holland, Holland ......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Am I missing something? Holland is #5 on EE. Chef is still in it though.

Anything on the open or derby?


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Darn, I should have look at EE first.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Congratulations to Jim and Sissy Ausmus for their second place in the Qual with Frito. QAA, not bad Frito.


Ditto!!! Two awesome people!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Wayne Stupka and Misty for their win in the Am. This qualifies her for the National Am. Way to go. Add a fourth place finish for Lexie, and you guys have had quite a weekend.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Congratulations to Wayne Stupka and Misty for their win in the Am. This qualifies her for the National Am. Way to go.


That's fantastic!!! Good for you Wayne and Misty!!

Angie


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Congratulations to Wayne Stupka and Misty for their win in the Am. This qualifies her for the National Am. Way to go.


Any other placements?


----------



## Derrick Wilkerson (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats to Ryan and Decoy for winning the Derby. That is his third win with 21 points.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> Any other placements?


Stupka Misty 1st
Gierman 2nd
Wu 3rd
Stupka Lexi 4th


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Ricky Elston said:


> Ditto!!! Two awesome people!


Ditto on Sissy. Not so sure about Jimmy lol 

Way to go Froggy's little Frito!!!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any other derby results?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

CONGRATS Jean Wu on your 3rd!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Wayne on your 1st & 4th. Not a bad weekend after all!!
Congratulations to Jimmy, Sissy & Frito


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Jean Wu and Jackie for the 3rd in the Am! You did good!

--Susan


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are the few open callbacks I know to 4th & unofficial results:
1,4,9,17 59
Dan Hurst had 1
Mark Edwards had 2
Rob had 1
don't know the 2 others(11 were called back to 4th)
Results: 
1st Farmer with Bobby
2nd Edwards Caddy
3rd Dan Hurst with Abby
4th Farmer with Norman


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to my friends Wayne Stupka for the Am 1st and 4th, qualifying for National AM, Jimmy Ausmus for the Qual 2nd, and Kevin Savio for his 2nd in the Open with Caddy, handled by Mark Edwards, which completes her FC! All good folks who deserve their success!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Bobby & Norman.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats to wharton on his q win. Also to jim and brandon for their placements. Way to go lauren on some more points for the slider. Big congrats to dan on the open 3. Shout out to sharon on the second. Good job to all who placed.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Susan said:


> Congratulations to Jean Wu and Jackie for the 3rd in the Am! You did good!
> 
> --Susan


Good for you Jean!! You've got one fine gal....;-) Congrats...

Angie


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Ryan and Decoy on another Derby win, that's quite a run you have going!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Derby placements??????


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Sharon Gierman on her second place in the Am. They have a great string of dogs and have been on a roll.

Great to see Dan bouncing back strong going 4 deep in both AA stakes. Great work Dan!

Congrats to Lauren on another derby placement!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Mike Wharton! See you next weekend at Cimarron.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Jean, you got a third? Congratulations! Obviously I was there the wrong weekend.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attaboy Decoy and Ryan!!*


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Whorten for the Q win and Ryan for the derby win. Great to see Dan Hurst back in the saddle. Congrats to Kevin and Caddy and Mark Edwards for the FC! See ya'll at Cimarron.

fp


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Good going Ryan and Decoy!


----------



## Ryan Davila (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the congrats! He is a good boy!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

And you are a very good trainer Ryan!

Bill


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Huge Congrats to Dan Hurst on the Open Third! Like to see him back!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Wayne, Misty, and Lexi!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope iTrain & Tom Watson correct on Open placements!!

Big congrats to Kevin & Mimi Savio & Mark Edwards on Caddy's FC win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jan Burnett


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Congrats to Mike Whorten for the Q win and Ryan for the derby win. Great to see Dan Hurst back in the saddle. Congrats to Kevin and Caddy and Mark Edwards for the FC! See ya'll at Cimarron.
> 
> fp


Awesome guys! congratulations


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Congratulations to Wayne Stupka and Misty for their win in the Am. This qualifies her for the National Am. Way to go. Add a fourth place finish for Lexie, and you guys have had quite a weekend.


That's a heck of a weekend! Good job Wayne!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go Mark and Kevin. Doughnuts for sure at the Open Friday, Mark!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Great Job to Rose Country RC for getting everything done in two days so folks could be home with their families at Easter! BIG hats off!


----------



## jpmaroul (Jul 9, 2009)

Way to go Jimmy & Frito!  I know you have put alot lot of hard work into him. He is going to go a long way. I love watching Sadie's little ones make it to the big time. So many of them have really done well. Congrats again Jimmy on a job well done. See you in the training field .


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

I could just say DITTO to all the congrats posts, but I have to say an extra big congrats to MIKE AND ABBY TEN BEARS!!!

Way to go on a FIRST PLACE and your first handling to a placement! You guys rock!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Jimmy and Frito and Brandon and Crash on their Qual placements!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Huge CONGRATS to Wayne, Misti and Lexi !!! Also to Dan and Abby way to go guys!!


----------

